# Wingfoot and Mogadore Crappie?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know there's a Crappie thread but I don't fish those lakes regularly so thought I 'd start my own, "homey lakes" one. Reason is, I've been trying Wft regularly in a couple traditional shore spots and only getting a few smallish fish, not any bigger females with eggs. Thinking the water temp has not made it to low to mid 60's to get things going. That and the fact I stopped at Mog B&T&MR yesterday and inquired from the lady behind the counter if the local crappie were spawning yet? Reply was "Oh, I think that's all done and over"!!!! What??? Not one post on here(that I can find) that even mentioned crappie at Mog! Plus, just seeing a couple dogwoods opening this week(which has always marked the spawn for me)! Can anyone support the statement that crappie are "done" at Mog?? I know the bigger lakes warm After Mog and Wft(which warm abt the same rate), and are just "ever so slowly" beginning. Again, talking Wft and Mogadore specifically('maybe' Walborn also).[Maybe I better rethink the blooming dogwoods thang?]


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I think someone doesn't know what they are talking about. I work with a guy that fishes Moggy all the time and he said they just aren't in the shallows yet. Guessing the water is still too cold. Hopefully by the weekend or next week they will get going.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

This week may be the start of the spawn. There's only a handful of fish in the shallows right now. I fish moggie regularly and things definitely aren't rolling yet. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think they just haven’t moved up yet with the up and down weather. My buddy has been getting on bass at mogadore from shore just no crappie yet.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I fish Moggy about 5 days a week, Retired . Bass fish only. Water temp was 54 on Tues.
morning then jumped to 60 by Wens AM. With 83 degrees and 20 MPH winds Tues.
I move around a lot and see a lot of crappie stacked up in deeper water. I'm assuming
they are crappie, they're stacked vertical. My Bass bite has been sub-par last week
or so. One front after the other moves thru. Weeds are comin on strong in some areas.
Just go out there and run around a little, you see crappie on your electronics.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> I know there's a Crappie thread but I don't fish those lakes regularly so thought I 'd start my own, "homey lakes" one. Reason is, I've been trying Wft regularly in a couple traditional shore spots and only getting a few smallish fish, not any bigger females with eggs. Thinking the water temp has not made it to low to mid 60's to get things going. That and the fact I stopped at Mog B&T&MR yesterday and inquired from the lady behind the counter if the local crappie were spawning yet? Reply was "Oh, I think that's all done and over"!!!! What??? Not one post on here(that I can find) that even mentioned crappie at Mog! Plus, just seeing a couple dogwoods opening this week(which has always marked the spawn for me)! Can anyone support the statement that crappie are "done" at Mog?? I know the bigger lakes warm After Mog and Wft(which warm abt the same rate), and are just "ever so slowly" beginning. Again, talking Wft and Mogadore specifically('maybe' Walborn also).[Maybe I better rethink the blooming dogwoods thang?]


Charlie... ,,


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

sonar said:


> Charlie... ,,


Charlie,, you've been around long enough to know... It's a week or so, different every year.. 
Water temp is the key.... 
Like Mark/Reel Grip said... "Stacked in the deep"... 
You didn't miss it,, you're just anxious..! lol..
Go & look this weekend... Especially,,the near shore 7'deep narrow flats adjacent to the drops . 
Good luck..!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep, Vince, I'm thinking any "successful" reports they've had previously were from guys who fish the deeper water "staging" schools that Reelgrip observed. I've had those same experiences years back while wading the deeper south(dam) end and contacted fish by wading out to waist deep and fan casting maribou jigs under the weighted bobbers 6-7 feet with a long rod/full light line spools and very long casts towards the deeper/middle areas. Casting to the deeper early(staging areas) would usually produce active fish eventually(though not "easy" finding them wading)! Once you find a school, quick baskets can happen. The traditional(shalllow/brushy) spawning areas would produce Good numbers of fish in the next couple weeks to follow.


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

I was out most of the afternoon on Sunday targeting crappie in the deadfalls along the NW shore heading to the dam. Hit and miss in close but did hit pockets of them within 20 yards of shore. I was using twister tail and moving around freely. The near shore fishing has been following the weather patterns like clockwork (as you'd expect). 

It's remarkable how quickly the weeds respond to the sunlight. I've been casting from shore most evenings and they are starting to peek over top of water in shallows. You can almost watch them grow they're so fast.

Did catch a nice one casting near shore using a small crank bait







from kayak.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I used to get the ones stacked up by slow trolling a jig(no longer available) with a minnow, if I just got a little tap I would hook the minnows through the mouth and out around the dorsal fin. Usually on a long line, I would toss a marker around 15feet back.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Not to offend anyone, but years ago an old timer told me that anyone using minnows for crappies is an amateur.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

To each their own!


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

"A little corn meal and Lake Crisco, Uh Huh", I love watching Wally Marshall.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hey! I am an old time amateur .


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

Tbomb55 said:


> Not to offend anyone, but years ago an old timer told me that anyone using minnows for crappies is an amateur.


When minnows are working, it's wonderful (and easy--great for kids). BUT, when the crappie are ON, it's so much more fun to use a jig. Now if you're targeting only the keepers, a small crank bait will keep some of the smaller fish from hitting. Your call either way.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If your fishing at night minnows are the only way to go


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Made it out to moggie today. Got a bunch of undersized crappie. Caught them from 1 foot of water out to 8 feet water. Most of them were at the weed edges. Caught a good portion of them on plastics. Biggest was 10 inches but most of them were only 7 to 8. Only 4 over 9 inches. I think we're about a week or so from the bigger ones moving in. None of the males were tuxedoed up and the females were all full of eggs. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Durp, Wft, Moggie, Springfield, and, I think, Walborn all have no size or qty limits on crappie. Typical/average crappie kept at first two is 8"!! and "very filet-able"!!They are blacks and weigh as much as a ten inch white from say, Berlin. Catch them, keep what you can use, and Eat them!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

RichSac said:


> I was out most of the afternoon on Sunday targeting crappie in the deadfalls along the NW shore heading to the dam. Hit and miss in close but did hit pockets of them within 20 yards of shore. I was using twister tail and moving around freely. The near shore fishing has been following the weather patterns like clockwork (as you'd expect).
> 
> It's remarkable how quickly the weeds respond to the sunlight. I've been casting from shore most evenings and they are starting to peek over top of water in shallows. You can almost watch them grow they're so fast.
> 
> ...


Driving by Mog on 43 this week, looking like a "major" weed growth going on(and Fast!) there in the shallower water!! It will make fishing especially difficult for spawning crappie!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that weed growing is good thing ,


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Durp, Wft, Moggie, Springfield, and, I think, Walborn all have no size or qty limits on crappie. Typical/average crappie kept at first two is 8"!! and "very filet-able"!!They are blacks and weigh as much as a ten inch white from say, Berlin. Catch them, keep what you can use, and Eat them!


I did keep a dozen or so of the bigger ones in the livewell. By the time we were done fishing I didn't feel like filleting them so they went back in. There's always next time lol.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

durpdurp41 said:


> I did keep a dozen or so of the bigger ones in the livewell. By the time we were done fishing I didn't feel like filleting them so they went back in. There's always next time lol.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We all need to make our own decisions on when/how many(or If) to keep our catch on these waters. There is a reason there are no limits on these lakes. The average size is not up to par with what the DNR wants it to be. Bottom line is "there's simply too many mouths to feed in these lakes". By keeping the average fish(and at times in numbers), we as fishermen are doing these lakes a favor. Those fish(say averaging 8") are "useable" and will likely never grow any bigger than they are when caught. They are the "mature" fish. If guys are not interested in catching "these" fish, they should be looking at "bigger" lakes. Personally, I find them to be just fine!


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

On a whim last night (Monday) went shore fishing at Moggy. Took two rigged poles, pliers, bread and nothing else. One to catch catfish bait and then a catfish pole to toss out said bait. Took a piece of bread to catch the bait! Too lazy to pick up a worm I guess. Caught the bait and then tossed the catfish pole out and set down. Continued to entertain myself with bread and hook but fish didn't like it. THANKFULLY someone had dropped a new jig head and white twister tail on ground where I was fishing.....tied that sucker on and WOW. Tossing toward some weeds the rock bass were waiting. Cast after cast. Tossed to my right and the crappie were waiting! This was getting fun. Interspersed was three largemouth (small to 1 lb). I must have caught 30 fish in thirty minutes. They LOVED the white jig with white twister tail. Really aggressive. So, considering the fact that I just wanted to sit in my warm house instead of tossing a line, it turned out to be a very nice time. Oh, by the way....nothing on the catfish pole...just some little fish and/or a turtle messing with the bait I think. Moral of the story...even if you don't have the time to launch the boat, fishing from the shore can be a lot of fun. PS: It's going to be crazy starting this weekend when the sun comes out....Good Luck everyone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tbomb55 said:


> Not to offend anyone, but years ago an old timer told me that anyone using minnows for crappies is an amateur.


Careful, you might be accused of "lecturing"(see my post on "Minnows" in Lounge forum)!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I love people that tell people how they should fish and tell them they are less of a fisherman because they fish that way! I don't understand why it matters how people fish to someone else! As long as it is within the laws I don't see why anyone belittles someone else about their fishing habits!


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Fished moggie today with a buddy. We got some nice fat perch and a few crappie. Fished 12ft of water off a point with minnows about a foot off the bottom. Caught a bunch of bass in the process too on twister tails and minnows.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Put an absolute beatdown on them tonight. Got well over 100 in 4.5 hours. They were everywhere. I just kept moving until I got on active schools. Started with live minnows and switched over to Bobby Garlands. The artificials produced more numbers wise. Fish were in deep weed beds, weed edges, standing timber, and stumps from 2 feet down to 8 feet or so. All the females were still full of eggs and the males weren't milking yet. Ended up keeping 25 of the bigger ones to make fish tacos for group of people. What a great night. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

durpdurp41 said:


> Put an absolute beatdown on them tonight. Got well over 100 in 4.5 hours. They were everywhere. I just kept moving until I got on active schools. Started with live minnows and switched over to Bobby Garlands. The artificials produced more numbers wise. Fish were in deep weed beds, weed edges, standing timber, and stumps from 2 feet down to 8 feet or so. All the females were still full of eggs and the males weren't milking yet. Ended up keeping 25 of the bigger ones to make fish tacos for group of people. What a great night.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Foot or Moggie? I was at Wft from shore this evening, access to good spots difficult w/o waders, typically stained, two guys on a narrow hot area(c&r) just wouldn't leave!!


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Foot or Moggie? I was at Wft from shore this evening, access to good spots difficult w/o waders, typically stained, two guys on a narrow hot area(c&r) just wouldn't leave!!


Moggie

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fished Moggie on Wednesday. Couldn't find any big ones. Used minnows and worms, casting to the shoreline sticks. Got 5 crappie, only 1 keeper sized, a few small bass, and about 20 sunfish. I must have fished the wrong shoreline!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

akronfisherman236 said:


> Fished moggie today with a buddy. We got some nice fat perch and a few crappie. Fished 12ft of water off a point with minnows about a foot off the bottom. Caught a bunch of bass in the process too on twister tails and minnows.


Just wondering if the "fat" perch were fro still carrying eggs? Getting kind of late fot that if so. There are some very nice ones swimming out there yet!(but just hard to find)! They can be had on worms also.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Just wondering if the "fat" perch were fro still carrying eggs? Getting kind of late fot that if so. There are some very nice ones swimming out there yet!(but just hard to find)! They can be had on worms also.


No eggs, they were just thick for around here at least I thought. They were as thick as my buddy’s electric fillet knife handle. Had two that were 11”.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

My buddy kept them. I had to go to work right after.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally got out on water. Showed my 5yo where the crappie are... he showed me what the big ones look like. Fished 630-830 off CLR. 20 fish between us, he had the biggest. Cast and reel, remove the jig while holding fish, got his pic and put em back. One proud papa!


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Careful, you might be accused of "lecturing"(see my post on "Minnows" in Lounge forum)!


I like his lectures lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the Fat Lady has sung, for Wingfoot, at least. Went out from shore yesterday for an hour or so, tried a couple formerly good spots and saw tons of bluegill(small to small-medium in size) all along the entire shoreline, caught a few on my crappie lures as well. These smaller, shallower lakes warm very fast and seems everything moves a few weeks earlier spawning-wise compared to larger, local lakes. I think there was a spawning flurry of a couple days-and I missed it(maybe many of us did)!


----------

